# '03 Maxima Bad Wheel Bearings



## twintokim (Aug 29, 2007)

I replaced a right wheel bearing at the dealership at about 60,000 miles in Dec 2006. Same wheel bearing is bad again. Husband says this wheel bearing should have been covered by warranty because it should be part of the drive train. Please tell me A) is it normal for a wheel bearing to go this early and then go AGAIN B) Is it part of the drive train and a warranty issue? and C) what can I expect now from my Maxima with 72,000 miles.

This dealership is shady at best. I had it looked at by someone else and then dropped it at the dealer last night because I knew I had that bearing replaced already.

Any info is appreciated!:newbie:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, it's not "normal" for a wheel bearing hub assy. to fail that soon, but it can happen. Unless you have an extended warranty, it would not be covered under your powertrain warranty as you now have over 60K. miles. However, Nissan's parts warranty is 12 months/12000 miles, you may still be covered under that, depending on what the mileage was when you had it replaced. If you are just a little over, a cooperative dealer may Goodwill warranty it for you, but they don't have to as Goodwill is under their discretion. You could also complain to Nissan's customer hotline (1-800-NISSAN-1) and they may be able to provide you with some assistance.


----------

